

Ask HN: A service to process hundreds of checks? - cdr2

Hello fellas,<p>I've this interesting question. My company accepts payments via checks also and recently we've started getting an increase of number of users who prefer to pay by check. As a result we've about 340 checks to process this month. I've been doing it manually at ATM and it sometimes takes me two full days to deposit all checks one by one.<p>Therefore my question - does anyone know a service that would automatically process checks for me?
======
dangrossman
Any decent bank will offer you a check scanner [1] for a business account. A
few also have smartphone apps where you just take a picture of the check, but
the scanner's faster. Depositing them one by one at an ATM is crazy. Even
before this modern tech, you wouldn't deposit checks one at a time, you just
add them all up on a deposit slip and deposit them at once in an envelope.

Don't be afraid to talk to your bank. They have people working there every day
just to help you with things like this. Ask your teller and they'll sit you
down with someone.

1:
[https://www.pnc.com/webapp/unsec/Blank.do?siteArea=/pnccorp/...](https://www.pnc.com/webapp/unsec/Blank.do?siteArea=/pnccorp/PNC/pncbk/Deposit+Now+Promo+0207)

------
il
Most banks will give you a check scanner you can feed checks into at home to
deposit them.

------
jamesjguthrie
Do you not have a bank with actual tellers inside?

~~~
cdr2
Of course, I do have a bank. Do you mean that I can give the checks to tellers
and they will do it for me? (All 340 checks? It will take the teller 2-3
straight days.)

~~~
lbcadden3
Tellers will simply check the math on the deposit slip, make sure the checks
are endorsed, they use a scanner to actually process the checks.

Check with your bank. Many have policies designed to increase revenue and do
things like charge you if you use teller more than n times per month.

Why are you only depositing once per month (that is what it sounds like you
are doing)?

Are you in the USA?

~~~
cdr2
I'm in France and these checks are US checks. I go to USA once per month to
collect them (they are sent to a PO box) and deposit them. That's why I only
do it once per month.

I'm actually unfamiliar with the deposit slip. My bank's ATM simply takes
checks one by one and I use my credit card to log into my account to have them
deposited into my account. Can you explain what deposit slips are?

I shall check with my bank, thanks for suggestion. When I opened my account
they simply told me to do it at an ATM.

~~~
caw
Some PO box places forward, you might want to look into that...

Deposit slips are itemized lists for what you want to deposit, like XXX in
cash plus YYYYY in checks. You list each check out with the check number and
the amount. Then you simply write the total and hand the entire bundle to the
teller. They'll reconcile it later.

